# Surgery being scheduled!!!



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

Had my follow up with the ENT yesterday to review my CAT scan results. He said my thyroid is very impressive. My thyroid is wrapping around behind my windpipe and compressing it. It is also growing into my spine and extents two and a half inches down into my chest. They are doing to double my thyroid meds and schedule me for surgery. He said he won't do my surgery without assistance so by the time they get it scheduled it will probalby be the first part of December but he said that would be ok because it is so inflamed that if they tried to do it now it is so inflamed that it would bleed terrible everytime he tried to do anything with it. They are hoping the increase in meds will help the inflamation.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow!!! That sounds like some thyroid.

Had he done a TT on someone with this kind of growth before?


----------



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

He has done ones that are this big (although apparently mine is unusual) and does a lot of thyroid surgeries - which is good.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

You sound like my aunt. They told her that her the breathing/swallowing issues were all in her head for years. Turns out her small goiter was really the tip of the ice berg and her thyroid had grown inwards; bending her trachea into a U and going down into her chest.

Her's ended up being so far into her chest that it was next to her aorta and had become truly life threatening. She had a trauma surgeon on her surgery due to the complications and they all said in the decades that they've been practicing that it was by far the largest they had come across.So if they talk about having someone like that assist don't be surprised, just ensure that all involved have experience with these large thyroids and thyroid removal in general.

She's doing well now and her surgery was done via Lap. Now she did have some pretty good discomfort trying to eat/drink anything for a few days after surgery due to the natural trauma of her trachea (being bent and then being freed via surgery) but it was short lived.

Glad to hear you finally found someone that paid attention to what was going on. Sorry it took so long to get to this point though.


----------



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for the info Airmid! I can see where it would bother things to go back into place after it had been out of place for so long - I kind of figure it won't be that much fun for awhile after surgery. I know my doctor is very experienced with this type of surgery and as well as those he is bringing in. Honestly I am just ready to have it out and begin heeling and balancing my meds. I am amazed that I have seen so many doctors in the past few years and yet I am to this point.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah my aunt walked around for years with this thing happily growing but as long as her TSH stayed in normal ranges "Everything is fine" according to the doctor.

It was an absent minded suggestion at the end of an appointment to go get an x-ray just because that the whole mess was caught and she was in surgery shortly after.

To this day I have no idea how they did an ultrasound every year and never noticed that it didn't stop as it was happily growing into her chest. You'd think it wouldn't have had clear boundaries or something. Ugh.

Like I said though she is doing well and feels a lot better having that thing out. Well that and knowing she wasn't going nuts.


----------



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

I will agree with that one! It is kind of like I TOLD you something was wrong!


----------

